# Wireless not present at bootsequence

## ade05fr

Hie everyone

i have a problem to start my wireless connexion at boot sequence because there is no net.wlanx in the /etc/init.d folder

can someone tell me why ?

thanks

----------

## Quincy

You have to create these scripts manually by linking them to net.lo e.g.

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

----------

## ade05fr

ok i can do it but in general i dont have to do it ?

----------

## Quincy

It's also mentioned like that in the Gentoo Handbook:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2 (see Code Listing 2.8)

----------

## gemini91

ade05fr, you are correct you do not have to do it. I have no link for wlan0 in my init.d.

The only thing I start from rc-update is NetworkManager. Also /etc/conf.d/net, network,

and wpa_supplicant all are empty. The micro-code for my wireless gets loaded by the

kernel, and then my wireless conects. I need to enter the password for gnome-keyring

and that is all. On my Gnome3 system I don't even have to do that. Much more information

is required to know why you don't see the wireless.

----------

